# Anything compatable but cheaper than "PromoJET Solvent Flatbed Inkjet Printer" by Inkcups Now???



## Elmo Hong Zito (Apr 29, 2009)

I would like to know if there is anything out there that is similar design and quality as the PromoJET Solvent Flatbed Inkjet Printer but not as pricey. Their's costs about 20k and that is a but too steep for me right now as a start up. 

I appreciate any feedback you can give.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

The Busjet 603 inno is about 10k I think. Or maybe a bit more.
Here's the video link http://www.diastarvideo.com/video/mediadetails.php?key=b69975323cc8f214c284&title=BUSJET+Printers


----------



## erussell (Dec 29, 2011)

Elmo Hong Zito said:


> I would like to know if there is anything out there that is similar design and quality as the PromoJET Solvent Flatbed Inkjet Printer but not as pricey. Their's costs about 20k and that is a but too steep for me right now as a start up.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback you can give.


I'm selling a used one if you're interested still.
Used PromoJET Solvent Flatbed Inkjet Printer - Inkcups


----------



## erussell (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm selling a used one if you are still interested. My post is on Craigslist in St. Louis, MO area.
Used PromoJET Solvent Flatbed Inkjet Printer - Inkcups


----------



## Jerome Hardy (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello, If you still have the PromoJet printer, I may be interested. Please contact me at [email protected] Best regards, Jerome


----------

